# Critters in Guanajuato Mexico?



## jimmyx36 (Nov 29, 2006)

So my dad bought a lot of property down there a couple months ago. He's going to lease some units after he builds them and is also going to make a vacation house for us. I was thinking. Does anyone know if their are any Ts, Scorps, etc. down there in that area of Mexico? The terrain is flat and a little dry and has lots of Cacti around, from what my dad tells me.

Thanks!

- James


----------



## jimmyx36 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok. It turns out there are bark scorpions there (Centruroides). I'd like to perhaps breed some and take them home to Cali. Would this be problematic?


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 3, 2006)

Export from Mexico is prohibited, so yes it is problematic -- unfortunately.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## jimmyx36 (Dec 3, 2006)

Even to ship? Or are you reffereing to going through customs or something when traveling by plane?


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 3, 2006)

All of the above.  Mexico is closed to animal export like Brazil.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## jimmyx36 (Dec 4, 2006)

How unfortunate. Well it'd be fun to go find them with a UV light nonetheless. The glass is still half full!


----------



## ScorpionFanatic (Dec 4, 2006)

Now, I'm no saint so wouldn't it only be bad if you got caught?


----------



## jimmyx36 (Dec 4, 2006)

Perhaps. Perhaps...

*twiddles fingers*


----------

